# Raising Rhode Island Red/first time owner



## headcocksman (Mar 29, 2017)

The chicks are around a week old. I want to vaccinate them by putting it in their water. Will it hurt for one to get a little more then the other? Their temp should be 90 degrees? Until around week 4-5 slowly decreasing the heat? Then introduce them to the coop/outside? Picking up 8 tomorrow will this cool be big enough or should I stay lower in count? It only has 3 nesting areas will that be a problem? Check my YouTube link to see my coop for input. Thanks everybody! Raise em right!-kameron barnett K&S farms. http://www.YouTube.com/barnettkameron


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I've raised chickens off and on for over 30+ years and have never had my chickens vaccinated. The only disease that occured was dry fowl pox, passed by mosquitos. Fowl pox is a virus that runs through a flock and eventually goes away on its own in one or two months. Birds are then immune to that particular strain of pox thereafter. Wet fowl pox can be deadly whereas dry pox is more of an irritant to chickens more than anything else.
Vaccination is no substitute for biosecurity and sanitation. In other words, proper management. 
IMO, biosecurity is the key in maintaining a healthy disease free flock. Biosecurity includes controlling internal and external parasites that chickens get, as with dogs & cats as well as other animals. Dont introduce chickens from different places into an existing flock without quarantining them, avoid poultry shows, swap meets and the like, craigslist, and sometimes so called reputable breeders. I've always gotten chicks from reputable hatcheries which are least likely to have diseases. There are some diseases that can be transfered from unknowingly infected birds (such as mycoplasma diseases) on your hands, clothing and shoes that can be easily transmitted to healthy chickens.
There are many different diseases that chickens can get, and there are just as many vaccinations that can be administered in many different ways also. 
Personally, I'd never vaccinate my birds. There are risk factors involved which can have devastating results in a flock if not done by the book.
Here's a link for you to read with all the details:
http://www.poultryhub.org/health/health-management/vaccination/


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Welcome! Have fun with your chicks. If you put the heat lamp to one side, they will show you whether they are too hot or cold by snuggling under the lamp or staying on the opposite wall. I like to get it where they spread out slightly to sleep somewhere in the middle. Pictures are always welcome.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome!!!8 is a good number to start out with.If you do decide to vaccinate,do not feed them medicated feed.If you don't vaccinate,feed them medicated starter feed.I 've bought vaccinated chicks and have hatched unvaccinated chicks and neither way seems better.The main things are to practice safe chicken keeping.Quarantine new chickens for at least 10 days,preferably 30 days.Change shoes after visiting other flocks.Keep feeders and waterers clean.Keep your coop clean and don't let the ammonia get bad,it burns their lungs.It's the simple things that count.3 nesting boxes ought to be sufficient,the hens usually use the same nests.


----------



## parrishfarms (Apr 16, 2017)

Just got my first birds. 6 chicks 2 ducks. Really excited. Anything I should know off hand. I've been wanting to go this for a couple years now. And finally decided it was time.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Don't feed your ducks medicated feed.You may want to add niacin to the ducks water,they need extra for the legs to develop right.Use 100mg non-flush type and add it to 1 gallon of water daily.


----------

